# Humedostato, automatizacion de un invernadero ..



## MariGui (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola!
Saludos a todos, supongo que mi tema va aqui pues son varias dudas y tambien les queria pedir ayuda.
Vi que hay un formato para pedir ayuda en proyectos aqui esta la información del mio

*1) Tema del proyecto:* lo que quiero hacer trata de la automatizacion en el clima de un invernadero, utilizando un humedostato

*2) Descripción del proyecto: * el invernadero tiene una malla que se humedecera con electrovalvulas, asi se controla la humedad, tambien controlara aire dentro del invernadero.
Lo que quiero decir es que dependiendo si hay humedad suficiente la malla dejara de ser mojada, y si no hay humedad la malla sera mojada.

*3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: * Es un proyecto que quiero hacer para mi, sobre todo para aprender a usar programadores como PLC, pues ya eh usado compuertas para hacer circuitos como este.

*4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee:* muy basico

*5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja:* ninguno

*6) Nivel académico:* Preparatoria

y mis dudas mas que nada son 
-que programadores existen para reemplazar los arreglos de compuertas
-como utilizar PLC ( si alguien tiene un tutorial porfabor)
-PLC asi se llama? eh buscado mucho asi y me salen otras cosas =S
-si alguien tiene mas información de como funciona un humedostato( no eh encontrado información =S )

Bueno, espero alguien pueda ayudarme.. estare dando vueltas por el foro, eh visto muchos temas interesantes.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 27, 2008)

buenos dia si trabajaste con compuertas and y or te conviene utilizar el plc logo de siemens muy basico precios el plc logo 230 rc entradas 220 salidas 220 500$ y el cable 400$ que este  no hace falta porque lo podes programar por teclado del mismo plc y el programa fijate .....se encuentra baratitooo..pero me parece que lo unico que tenes que hacer es poner un par de humudistatos mecanicos o digitales que te controlen las electrovalvulas y listo y demas podes poner los reloges digitales para negarle horarios de riego


----------



## MariGui (Jul 29, 2008)

si, vi eso de buscar PLC pero parece que aqui se complica los medios y vere otras alternativas, pero necesito saber que me arrojan los humedostatos.. la verdad no se si me dan un voltaje que varia o como es su salida respecto a la humedad y eso

pienso que puedo cambiar esa salida para tener señales digitales que puedo usar en un arreglo que cumpla con una tabla de verdad y asi yo controlar las ocaciones en las que se activa la electrovalbula y el aire, pero estoy investigando que es lo que puedo usar.. y como podria conseguirlos.

Si alguien sabe porfabor como funcionan los humedostatos y como son los humedostatos mecanicos y digitales que dice "electromecanico", para saber que puedo poner y controlar lo demas.. alguna pagina de humedostatos?

si me pueden recomentar algo porfabor?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 29, 2008)

humedostatos? primera vez que escucho esa palabra..... no te referiras a un sensor de humedad como este?

http://www.vancontrols.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=1158

Es un sensor de estado solido que te da una salida lineal en voltaje de 2 a 10 VDC

Saludos...


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 29, 2008)

hay humedostatos de varios tipos...
 con contactos secos normal abierto normal cerrado osea regulas 50 porciento de humedad y al llegar cambian los contactos.
analogicos d que varian segun la escala ejem de 30//99 por ciento de humedad la salida puede ser de 0aa5 volt   o de 4a 20ma
por ejemplo la marca honeywell tiene varios modelos se puede ponermarcas en el foro?


----------



## Luis Guzmán (Ago 4, 2008)

hola, que tal....

respecto a tu pregunta, no se llaman "humedostatos", si no mas bien humidificadores, higrometros, en caso para tu invernadero tendrias que investigar sobre estos tipos, ya que cada uno, de estos tiene caracteristicas especificas que te pueden proporcionar una humidificacion a todo tu invernadero en funcion a la temperatura que quieras controlar y la magnitud "espacio del invernadero".

*** bueno como manejaste un nivel de tipo preparatoria, creo que estaria un poco avanzado usar un PLC, en ese caso te recomendaria usar un microcontrolador para manajer asi todas las variables de tu invernadero (sensores de CO2, humedad, ventilacion, higrometros, filtros...entre muchos más). seria en este caso muy efectivo usar un plc, pero, el detalle es que necesitarias saber algo de programacion. mas sin en cambio usar un micro y usar una electronica digital te seria de mucho mas ayuda.
Te dejo algunos diagramas para interconexion via serial para interconectar varios dispositivos. 
***esto me sirvio mucho a mi ya que en mi caso, me dedique a la contruccion  de incubadoras y pues la comunicacion la hice con varios  microcontroladores, y pues toda la información me la arrojaba en la computadora, conecte dispositovos como ventiladores, humidificadores, resistemcias para controlar el calor, y todo lo hacia con un micro. 
***espero te ayude esta información para el detalle de controlar todas tus variables de tu invernadero.


*** Te dejo adjunto diagramas y materia que puedes llegar a ocupar para ello.
*** de esta manera veo  mas efectivo usar un micro en lugar de un plc, pero de igual manera te puedo ayudar a ver que plc y ayudarte con la programacion pero necesitaria toda tu información "trabajo" bien detallado para que pueda ver mas o menos que onda, te comento todo esto porque mi siguiente proyecto es el control automatico de invernaderos.
*** Bueno saludos

Atte: Luis Alberto DG


----------



## MariGui (Ago 7, 2008)

Holaa! 
gracias por decirme que asi se llamann asi buscare mas facil, gracias por la información tambien.
Yo no eh trbajado con microcontroladores todavia, pero si puedeo pedir ayuda ya que mi hermano si lo ha hecho.. lo que queria preguntar tambien es que
si el humedificador me arroja voltaje que varia, como lo puedo hacer para leerlo con el resto del circuito, no se si me explico.
Y tambien les queria preguntar por un dispositivo pero ahorita no recuerdo el nombre, lo traere mas tarde.

Otra pregunta.. el humidificador solo mide humedad? seria como un sensor y necesito mas sensores?
porque yo tenia la idea de que era solo con ese.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2008)

Hay distintos tipos de salidas en los sensores, algunos te dan señales de voltaje proporcionales a la humedad, otros te dan señal de corriente proporcional (4 a 20mA) incluso hay con salidas digitales para que solo los lea un microprocesador...


----------



## MariGui (Nov 16, 2009)

Gracias!!   ..espero poder trabajar con microcontroladores, ya qe se me esta haciendo dificil encontrar informacion.


----------

